# Bowtech Air Raid



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I held it in vegas. I also drew it back. It felt very very close to the draw cycle of the 82nd airborne except it felt maybe a little smoother, and it didn't want to tear your arm off as much when you let it down.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I too drew one at vegas. I thought that it had a really shot valley and was an ok draw, but I haven't shot or drawn a lot of bowtechs.


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

I shot one 2 weeks ago. Very nice bow. Reminds me a bit of the tribute.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

How about hand shock?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> How about hand shock?


Who cares about hand shock? It's not like the bow is going to throw you out of your tree stand when you shoot it so I don't see what the big deal is.

But by looking at the position of the limbs I can tell you that there will be very little jump when you shoot it.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Shock=noise


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Shock=noise


not necessarily . . .


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Shock=noise


Dampeners= quietness


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Ive held it*

They didnt have anythat i could shoot but i held it and i wasa beuatful bow. If they made one i could pull back i would buy it then again every bowtech is garunteed to be a greatbow.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I have seen pictures. Its a really nice looking bow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

What's it look like?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> What's it look like?


Look on Bowtech's website


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> What's it look like?


Like the airborne


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

it looks awsome. my dad said it is a good bow.


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> Shock=noise


Plan on missing?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/bow_airraid.php


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Wateroksnmud said:


> Plan on missing?


Never do, but what if it does happen.:sad:


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

Then it wasnt meant to be...god has his ways.


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> Never do, but what if it does happen.:sad:


Then it wasnt meant to be, god has his ways.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> http://www.bowtecharchery.com/bow_airraid.php


That's a nice bow!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I does look kinda heavy though.


----------



## mcherman (Aug 31, 2005)

I had a chance to shoot a prototype Air Raid at the WI Deer & Turkey Expo last weekend. The bow is every bit as good as what has been said about it on AT.

I went to local archery shop with an open mind & shot the best of Mathews, Bowtech, Diamond, Hoyt, & Mission. When the dust settled, I narrowed it down to either a DXT or an Admiral. That is, until I shot the Air Raid. For me, the bow is just phenominal. The draw is smooth & free of any hump or valley - not as smooth as the DXT but nicer than the Admiral. The wall is rock solid. The shot is virtually free of all shock & noise just like the Admiral. For some reason, Bowtech isn't publishing the weight of their bows on their website. Based on my recollection, the Air Raid & the Admiral were within an once or two of each other with the Air Raid being the heavier of the two. The Air Raid weighs more that the DXT but weighs less than my brother's Switchback.

I liked it so much, I ordered one the day after the show.


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

someone tell me they're shipping already damnit! I CANT WAIT!!! Especially since I'm bowless till it does come in... :darkbeer:


----------

